# makin bank



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

heres a quick vid, itll be good for a laugh.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

thats a good song. funny video. I wish I had room to make those banks lol.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

do you get enough snow is the question lol


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

nice looking vid.

boy sure is quiet around these parts.

must be spring fever or something.

sublime out


----------



## Lakewlc (Mar 12, 2009)

nice vid..


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks guys, that pile will be here till who knows when lol. on a good note my brother in law came up to help me plow when i wasnt home and broke the lid to my distribution box. just found that damage yesterday. remind me to nut kick him at a reunion will ya.


----------

